# Sunday Special - Mixed Minutae



## luckytrim (Aug 26, 2018)

Sunday Special - Mixed Minutiae

Minutiae is defined as  the small, precise details  of something.


I define it as "Unanswerable Trivia"...


Good Luck Y’all  !


1. A group of geese on the ground is called a 'gaggle' but  what do you call 
a group of geese in the air?
  a. - A clutch
  b. - A skein
  c. - A parcel
  d. - An ambush
2. What letter comes next in this sequence:  J-F-M-A-...?
  a. -- W
  b. - B
  c. - M
  d. - R
3. What is Natalie Portman's REAL last name?
  a. - Horowitz
  b. - Hershing
  c. - Hemnie
  d. - Hershlag
4. With the middle name Fauntleroy, who is the only major  Disney character 
to have a middle name?
  a. - Mortimer Snerd
  b. - Donald Duck
  c. - Mickey Mouse
  d. - Foghorn Leghorn
5. In which Country did the Renaissance originate  ?
  a. - France
  b. - Italy
  c. - London
  d. - Athens
6. On clothing washing instructions, what does a triangle with  a cross over 
it represent?
  a. - Do not bleach
  b. - Do not tumble dry
  c. - Do not iron
  d. - Do not dry clean

7. Where on Earth would you find 'Edinburgh of the Seven  Seas'?
  a. - Norfolk Island
  b. - Guernsey
  c. - Henderson Island
  d. - Tristan da Cunha

8. Because it was his preferred way of answering a telephone,  Alexander 
Graham Bell created the very briefly popular greeting of  what?
(Have you seen the GEICO commercial ?  It's  accurate!)
  a.- Hidey-Ho
  b. - What ??
  c. - Salutations!
  d. - Ahoy-hoy!

9. What Nordic dish consists of raw salmon, cured in salt,  sugar and dill?
  a. - Pyttipanna
  b. - Semla
  c. - Gravlax
  d. - Lutefisk

10. Who sculpted the Pietà?
  a. - Leonardo da Vinci
  b. - Donatello
  c. - Michelangelo
  d. - Raphael

11. What kind of creature is Wellington in the books by  Elisabeth Beresford?
  a. - Warg
  b. - Womble
  c. - Wyrm
  d. - Werecat

12. Excluding the word 'the', which word appears most often in  the titles of 
James Bond films?
  a. - Day
  b. - Live
  c. - Never
  d. - Kill
13. Which of these Spanish place names is a song from George  Ezra's debut 
album, 'Wanted on Voyage'?
  a. - Toledo
  b. - Valencia
  c. - Barcelona
  d. - Madrid
14. What was the surname of the second American woman in  space?
  a. - Sullivan
  b. - Reznik
  c. - Seddon
  d. - Fisher

15. The Jewish feast of Rosh Hashanah is traditionally  celebrated by eating 
apples dipped in what?
  a. - Yoghurt
  b. - Honey
  c. - Chocolate
  d. - Vinegar

16. What color would a 'neutral' liquid be on the pH  scale?
  a. - Red
  b. - Blue
  c. - Purple
  d. - Green

17. 'Dump', 'floater' and 'wipe' are terms used in which team  sport?
  a. - Water Polo
  b. - Volleyball
  c. - Badminton
  d. - Hockey
18. Which actress played Chandler's father, Charles Bing, in  the TV sitcom 
'Friends'?
  a. - Anne Heche
  b. - Faye Dunaway
  c. - Cher
  d. - Kathleen Turner
19. Who developed 'Wolfenstein 3D' and 'DOOM'?
  a. - ik
  b. - ic
  c. - id
  d. - iz
20. The flags of which two countries are nearly identical,  except one of the 
flags uses a lighter shade of blue?
  a. - Chad and Romania
  b. - Monaco and Indonesia
  c. - New Zealand and Australia
  d. - Iceland and Norway
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. - c
3. - d
4. - b
5. - b
6. - a
7. - d
8. - d
9. - c
10. - a
11. - b
12. - c
13. - c
14. - b
15. - b
16. - d
17. - b
18. - d
19. -  c
20. - a


----------

